
Program that repairs programs: how to achieve 78.3% precision - markhkim
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/program-repairs-programs-achieve-78-3-percent-precision-automated-program-repair/
======
tinix
I'm still waiting for github to release some machine learning api that
suggests bug fixes or possible changes based on changes-sets derived from
github issues. They are sitting on SO MUCH DATA...

